# Bully Scholarship Edition Loading Crash



## cyberseal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi There First Post, First Time i needed helps :S Anyway im unsure of how to fix this problem i bought Bully The otherday installed it went to play it and it is not working it started loading and then crashs i have included a copy of the problem report and the only thing i can see is that it must be a be a problem with Direct x9 ( which seems to be a big problem on vista pcs) but there is no error message just this report and i cant find this problem anywhere i spent a good 2-3 days looking for the answer to this question. thanks for any help that can be given.

Matt.


```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:    APPCRASH
  Application Name:    Bully.exe
  Application Version:    0.0.0.0
  Application Timestamp:    48ed6728
  Fault Module Name:    XAudio2_1.dll
  Fault Module Version:    9.23.1350.0
  Fault Module Timestamp:    48406b28
  Exception Code:    c0000005
  Exception Offset:    00022768
  OS Version:    6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:    2057
  Additional Information 1:    8d13
  Additional Information 2:    cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311
  Additional Information 3:    8d13
  Additional Information 4:    cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311

Read our privacy statement:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409
```


```
Pc Specs
Core2Duo6400 2.13Ghz
1534Mb DDR2 Ram
Windows Vista Ultimate 
32bit Filesystem
Geforce 6800 XT
```


----------

